# Some pictures from Rodbaston Animal Unit



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ive just finished a year long University placement working at Rodbaston animal care unit. I thought id post a few pictures of some of the animal I worked with. I was very lucky to be able to run the primate section (including meerkats and nocturnal animals) for the last 3 months of my placement.


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## QTY (May 8, 2009)

wow, ur so lucky, what a variety to work with, bet theres a lot ul miss.


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

QTY said:


> wow, ur so lucky, what a variety to work with, bet theres a lot ul miss.


OMG yes, especially the smaller primates


----------



## nichar1979 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great pics, I bet it was fantastic working with all those animals :2thumb:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

I know what everyone of those is, apart from the orange/black furred one with the giant,soul destroying eyes. O_O

What is it? 

You are very lucky indeed!

Is it some variation of a lemur?

xxx


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

:flrt:i would love to work with them they are all so lovely!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

BethieSims said:


> I know what everyone of those is, apart from the orange/black furred one with the giant,soul destroying eyes. O_O
> 
> What is it?
> 
> ...


Thats a Red-Ruffed Lemur


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, those last two pics are mine! Don't remember you asking permission to use them..?:lol2:


Can't believe its been a whole year....gonna miss ya!

No pics of the capuchin?


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Hey, those last two pics are mine! Don't remember you asking permission to use them..?:lol2:
> 
> 
> Can't believe its been a whole year....gonna miss ya!
> ...


ha ha sorry andy, the ones I took arnt as good. No i never got any good pictures, Elvis always tired to seal the camera if i got too close lol.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing!! Love the raccoon dog and wallabies the mostest!!


----------

